# Texas City Dike 2/19/2011



## jagome2 (Mar 29, 2010)

A buddy and I headed out to the Dike yesterday morning. Went all the way to the end. We were there until about 2pm. Had bought some live crabs at the Hong Kong Food Mart. A total of 4 big uglies were caught and released 2 by us and 2 by some other guys. Below are a few pictures.


----------

